# Belt Sander/Grinder ???



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 28, 2017)

I know the knife guys are all gungho about the 2x72 belt grinders these days, but I was wondering how many other metal workers really like using these.  Seems like some guys like to use them for both steel and wood. Oddly what I have heard seems backwards.  They grind fast with steel and slower with wood.

Do you have one?  

Do you use it often? 

 Are you on the fence about the cost, but would use one if you had it?

I have a 1x30 that gets a fair amount of use, and a 4x36 that doesn't mostly because its gutless.  I probably use my 1x30 as a belt grinder about the same amount as my bench grinder.

I can build one if I want.  Of course if I really wanted I imagine I could put a bigger motor on my 4x36 too.


----------



## Z2V (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m putting finishing touches on a KMG clone now. Knobs, handles, and replacing the plastic idler wheels with aluminum.
I turned the drive wheel to 12” circumference so the tach reads SPM
It’s been functional for about three weeks and I have only turned the bench grinder on once..  with a wide selection of belts in different grits it is so much easier and safer to use. 
As for cost there is no way I would pay the $800 to $2k that these things sell for retail. I doubt I have much over $100 dollars invested in this one though. A free 3hp treadmill motor off Craigslist powers it.


----------



## rwm (Dec 28, 2017)

"I turned the drive wheel to 12” circumference so the tach reads SPM"

Now that is clever!

Robert


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a Dayton 2" x 42" and it's very heavily used.  Also use a Dremel (whoafully underpowered) 1" x 30".

Bruce


----------



## kvt (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a Dremel 1x30,  not very good.   Just got a 6x48 with 9 inch  have stared to use it more,  In fact since getting it up and running have not used the bench grinder  yet.   have thought about making a 2x72 or something,  have several motors sitting  but have to get other items.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 28, 2017)

I had a "Square Wheel" 2 X 72 in my shop when I sold out, bought it new and loved it, but the 2K plus they want for a new one stops me dead so far as buying a new one.  I would think they could sell for 1K and still make a considerable profit.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm building 1 right now, I will get back with the outcome later

Jake Parker


----------



## Grandpop (Dec 28, 2017)

I have an older Craftsman 2 x 42 with  6" disk. I use the belt all the time, and rarely use the disc. Would not be without the belt again.


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thats my rig has belt stone and polishing 
Its on lockable wheels so just wheel it around to were i want and lock the wheels .
I  need to tidy the cables up a bit yet


----------



## Aukai (Dec 29, 2017)

The Jet 41002 is in the 4++ dollar range 3/4 hp 2x42


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2017)

Things have changed with the advent of ceramic belts, so much so that I think a belt sander is far more useful in the shop than a bench grinder. Well, at least in my shop. I have used my bench grinder no more than a half-dozen times over the last decade and that was mostly for shaping or refreshing my gravers. For lathe tool grinding and general fabrication of steel and aluminum stuff the belt sander is a vastly superior tool. 

I think the current designs for 2X72 grinders is awesome. They can be built in a hobby shop for fairly low cost and with a good tool rest and platen it should be able to do everything a metal working hobby guy needs. I do not own a 2X72 but I will someday. Until then, my little 2X42 belt sanders will suffice. 

Bob, if lathe tool grinding is something you plan to use it for, a belt sander will grind faster, cooler and be easier to use than a bench grinder. With a good tool rest and glass platen it will easily become an indispensable tool in your shop. I would go for it and I would build a 2X72 if you do. Belts last longer, cut cooler and faster than the shorter belts and are widely available in different grits and compositions. Try the ceramic belts - they cut amazingly well.

Good luck with this and do post up if you build one.


----------



## brino (Dec 29, 2017)

Z2V said:


> I’m putting finishing touches on a KMG clone now. Knobs, handles, and replacing the plastic idler wheels with aluminum.
> I turned the drive wheel to 12” circumference so the tach reads SPM
> It’s been functional for about three weeks and I have only turned the bench grinder on once.. with a wide selection of belts in different grits it is so much easier and safer to use.



Jeff,
Do you have a build thread for that?
I'd like to see it!
Thanks,
-brino


----------



## Z2V (Dec 29, 2017)

brino
Sorry, I did not do a build thread, just kinda put it together a little here and a little there. Here’s a pic of it as it is now. It still needs knobs and handles but fully functional.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 29, 2017)

You guys are starting to convince me.  I do grind some of my own lathe bits.  I tend to use my bench grinder to rough them out, finish grind them on the 1x30 and then hand finish them with a stone and or diamond hone depending on my mood at the time.  I also free hand sharpen my own drills.  By swinging my magnifier lamp over the grinder it makes it dead easy.


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2017)

I've used both a bench grinder and belt sander for grinding lathe tools and my opinion is that the job is much faster and easier to do on a belt sander. I just recently changed to ceramic belts, even though the knife guys have been using them for years, and I was amazed at how much faster and cooler they grind vs aluminum oxide belts. I recently ground some mild steel plate for a tool rest for my friend's grinder and it eats mild steel so fast that it almost grinds like wood. 

Jeff (@Z2V) recently made a tool rest for his bench grinder and also just made a 2x72 - what do you think about the differences for lathe tool grinding, Jeff?


----------



## Z2V (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree Mike. The belt gets my vote also. I made a left hand turning tool the other night (3/8” HSS) and it was ready to hone in about five minutes, and that’s using two belts. I used a coarse ceramic and finished off with about 200 grit AO. The bit never got too hot to hold and did not change color. If I remember correctly I was spinning the belt about 2200 sfpm.


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah, I made a 2 x 72 a couple of years ago from a treadmill motor and material from my scrap pile. I have $200 to 300 in it. I originally built it for deburring. It has now become one of my go to machines. I am still finding new uses for it. I recently discovered that it was great for grinding down hard rubber. 
Randy


----------



## Buffalo20 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a 2” x 48” Jancy RadiusMaster, one of the most used pieces of equipment I own.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 29, 2017)

mikey said:


> I've used both a bench grinder and belt sander for grinding lathe tools and my opinion is that the job is much faster and easier to do on a belt sander. I just recently changed to ceramic belts, even though the knife guys have been using them for years, and I was amazed at how much faster and cooler they grind vs aluminum oxide belts. I recently ground some mild steel plate for a tool rest for my friend's grinder and it eats mild steel so fast that it almost grinds like wood.
> 
> Jeff (@Z2V) recently made a tool rest for his bench grinder and also just made a 2x72 - what do you think about the differences for lathe tool grinding, Jeff?


Mike,
I’m a little confused.  Aluminum oxide is ceramic.  What’s the difference?
Evan


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a 2" x 72" KMG.   It's set up with a 2 hp 3 phase motor with VFD.   It has been tuned a bit with some upgrades.  It is one of the most useful tools I have.   I use it most days that I am in the shop.  

Here's a thread on the upgrades I did recently.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...le-upgrades-lots-of-photos.61968/#post-515708


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2017)

ACHiPo said:


> Mike,
> I’m a little confused.  Aluminum oxide is ceramic.  What’s the difference?
> Evan



My understanding is that AO is a naturally occurring mineral and ceramic is a man-made crystalline structure that is harder than AO. I may be wrong about this but I can tell you from recent experience that for metal cutting, the ceramic belts cut faster, cooler, stay sharp longer and are not a lot more expensive than AO belts.

I now know that a ceramic belt cuts cobalt grinding times down by about 1/3 so that it takes less time to grind a 5 or 8% cobalt bit than it used to take to grind a HSS tool on AO. It also cuts much cooler. I'm convinced enough that I will likely never order another AO belt for tool grinding.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't know what ceramics... but the blue zirconia belts really move materials on the little 1x30.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 29, 2017)

Ref. Ceramics - see post #19 here.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 29, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Ref. Ceramics - see post #19 here.


Alan,
There are a lot of ceramic materials, aka metallic oxides.  Most are good abrasives, but the “ceramic” are reported to be better than alumina or SiC. I’m just wondering what’s different.  Zirconia could be an alternative—it’s as hard as diamond?


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 29, 2017)

I am fairly certain the belt manufacturers loosely refer to "ceramic" as materials that have been synthesized (i.e. man made vs. naturally occurring). 

3M uses Alumina Zirconia as a belt abrasive. BTW, I don't believe that alumina zirconia is as hard as diamond.  Here's a snippet from 3M on their Zirconia.  Notice they talk to "self sharpening" aspect of it.  




Regarding when to change them out, what I can tell you is belt appearance and tactile judgement are likely a bit irrelevant.  I have some fine grits belts that are flimsy and look worn out but they still cut.  Appearance is always important but it really is about when one of these "ceramic" belts stops cutting that it's time to chunk it and put on a new one.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 5, 2018)

About 38 years ago my dad hauled home a heavy old 6 x 48" horizontal belt + 12" disc sander that was beat to heck, had bad bearings and a bad motor one summer.  I spent about 3 weeks tearing it down, sanding everything, painting it with some industrial paint and putting it back together after my dad had the bearing presses off and we replaced the starting capacitor.  My father was a woodworker and we got a good amount of use out of that sander.  Unfortunately it sits in my shop now and still gets use on wood working... especially the disc sander for putting nice sharp 90's on projects.  But where it really shines is when it is used on metal.  I don't know how anyone would sharpen lawnmower blades without a belt sander?  Hogging off a bunch of metal, especially welds will burn through belts and discs pretty quickly.  So I usually do most rough shaping with a grinder (bench or angle) and put the final touches on with the sander.

I would not want to be without it!  I do hold that sander responsible for the dozen or so basket cases I have rebuilt / refurbished since and my unnatural love of old iron!


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 5, 2018)

Seems like a good thread to post about mine. I originally started it to grind lathe bits, but I'm seeing all kinds of things it's useful for now. 

I decided on this design. http://dcknives.blogspot.com/p/2-x-72-belt-grinder.html?m=1

Powered by a 3 phase 2 HP sealed motor ans VFD. I was going to go the treadmill route, but a good deal popped up on brand new motors and I couldn't pass it up. I have a pyroceram glass platen that isn't in the picture. I also have an adjustable work rest almost complete. It needs a little tweaking still, and maybe a bit of paint sprayed in its general direction, but that 36 grit ceramic belt does a number on the mild steel I've tested it on.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 5, 2018)

I've been on the fence about a 2"x72" belt sander for a few years now but can't seem to pull the trigger.  I wouldn't ever give up my good ole' 12" disc/6x48 belt combination unit though.  That is probably the most used piece of equipment in the shop.  I've had it for nearly 20-years and it is the workhorse of the shop.

Mike


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 5, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Seems like a good thread to post about mine. I originally started it to grind lathe bits, but I'm seeing all kinds of things it's useful for now.
> 
> I decided on this design. http://dcknives.blogspot.com/p/2-x-72-belt-grinder.html?m=1
> 
> ...


I communicated with Dan Comeau, and with his permission started selling "precut weld together" kits of this grinder on E-bay! I'm building one currently also! 

Jake Parker


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 5, 2018)

zmotorsports said:


> I've been on the fence about a 2"x72" belt sander for a few years now but can't seem to pull the trigger.  I wouldn't ever give up my good ole' 12" disc/6x48 belt combination unit though.  That is probably the most used piece of equipment in the shop.  I've had it for nearly 20-years and it is the workhorse of the shop.
> 
> Mike


Wait until you get your 2 x 72, the old one will be left in the corner collecting literally collecting dust. That is what happened to my old ones. 

Randy


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have a small shop so made custom stand so I can roll outside and make mess on nice days.


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2018)

ryan79 said:


> I have a small shop so made custom stand so I can roll outside and make mess on nice days.



Whoa! I really like the idea of converting it to a horizontal belt sander with table....very nice!
Is that extra black leg for a seat for long hours of sanding/grinding?

Thanks for sharing the photos!
-brino


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

brino said:


> Whoa! I really like the idea of converting it to a horizontal belt sander with table....very nice!
> Is that extra black leg for a seat for long hours of sanding/grinding?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos!
> -brino


not a seat. just the handle for moving it around. it slide in and out.  it goes horizontal or vertical.  the body is made by reeder products.   110v   1.5 horse motor on vfd.  water resistint .  can wash it with my hose.{ litely}


----------



## Z2V (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice, very nice.
You did a great job on the stand.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 7, 2018)

ryan79 said:


> I have a small shop so made custom stand so I can roll outside and make mess on nice days.


Did you make the sander too? Or just the stand?

Just saw where you said Reeder Products. Nice unit. Nice stand.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice. I have a Reeder too. Let us know if you ever use it in the horizontal position. I haven't yet.
What kind of belts are you using?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 7, 2018)

ryan79 said:


> I have a small shop so made custom stand so I can roll outside and make mess on nice days.


That is quite the machine!


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 7, 2018)

Here is an older thread I did on my build, I use it all the time and no I am not a knifemaker LOL

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/2x72-belt-grinder-build.9690/#post-80051


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 7, 2018)

I was pretty impressed with this guy's design.  Seems similar, but has some nice design improvements...
http://jerswoodshop.com/2x72-tilting-belt-grinder/


----------



## f350ca (Jan 8, 2018)

From videos I've watched a belt grinder seams to be something I'd use for shaping parts and rough grinding lathe cutters. Most use a 4 wheel system which would use up a lot of valuable space in my shop. I see a few that use 2 wheels that would fit better on an already full bench, not taking up much more space than a conventional wheel grinder.



I don't plan on getting into knife making where I'd want the contact wheel to grind concave surfaces. Would one of this design limit me in any way?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2018)

f350ca said:


> From videos I've watched a belt grinder seams to be something I'd use for shaping parts and rough grinding lathe cutters. Most use a 4 wheel system which would use up a lot of valuable space in my shop. I see a few that use 2 wheels that would fit better on an already full bench, not taking up much more space than a conventional wheel grinder.
> View attachment 253786
> 
> 
> ...


Greg,
That's a good question.  I'd never paid any attention to 2" belt sanders until recently.  They have a big following, but I struggle to understand how they are that much more usable than a decent bench grinder with a good rest (yes, I understand you can avoid the curve of the grinding wheel).  I've been toying with "souping up" my grinder by adding Harold Hall's rest, etc., but now I'm contemplating a belt grinder instead--sure takes up a lot of real estate, though. 

Evan


----------



## mikey (Jan 8, 2018)

f350ca said:


> From videos I've watched a belt grinder seams to be something I'd use for shaping parts and rough grinding lathe cutters. Most use a 4 wheel system which would use up a lot of valuable space in my shop. I see a few that use 2 wheels that would fit better on an already full bench, not taking up much more space than a conventional wheel grinder.
> View attachment 253786
> 
> 
> ...



There have been some negative reviews on the Kalamazoo grinder, mainly because the entire upper mechanism is supported by a somewhat flexible tube. Under high grinding pressure, it moves. If the upper wheel was supported by a solid plate then that would be better. 

Another grinder the knife guys seem to like is the Coote grinder but it is very expensive for what it is. I think the current KMG-type design is a much better design, although it does chew up some real estate.


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 8, 2018)

A belt travelling at 5 to 6k feet per minute is a dangerous thing when it comes off.  I have a friend who's brother received a very serious laceration on his forearm.  

I am bringing this up to support Mikey's warning about rigidity and plus the benefit to tracking.   These are both top considerations of a good belt grinder.   The belt joint should also be inspected on regular intervals.   Any signs of wear, trash the belt and put on a new one.   

BTW, age damages the joints so if you have an old belt you should be cautious.   I have had some 4 x 36 belts that were 7 or 8 years old fail almost instantly but they weren't 3M, Norton, Hermes, or the like.   So when I put on any belt (old or new), I stand to the side, adjust the tracking if needed, and then give it a high speed test.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 8, 2018)

In it’s current configuration ( drive wheel and motor pulley size ) my grinder tops out at 4K FPM. The belt is singing along pretty good at that speed. As was mentioned I bet that belt would slap the snot out of you if it were to break. I think I’m content with 4K for now.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 8, 2018)

Just looked at the Cootes one Mike, Thanks, neither look very substantial. I really don't have the time right now to build one, BUT, was making some brackets today that sure would be nice to do on one. Thats one problem with these forums, they create work for me.
What would an all around belt speed to shoot for, can't see spending the money on a VFD right now.

Greg


----------



## mikey (Jan 8, 2018)

f350ca said:


> Just looked at the Cootes one Mike, Thanks, neither look very substantial. I really don't have the time right now to build one, BUT, was making some brackets today that sure would be nice to do on one. Thats one problem with these forums, they create work for me.
> What would an all around belt speed to shoot for, can't see spending the money on a VFD right now.
> 
> Greg



According to Burr King, the thing that determines if a machine is a "sander" or a metal "grinder" is speed. Below 3500 rpm, you have a sander that is not well suited for metal work, whereas a metal grinder runs somewhere around 8,000 sfm. The higher end belt makers like 3M and Norton develop belts that work at these speeds so if you intend to have a single speed motor (instead of VS) then I suggest you go for at least 3450 rpm. You will find that at that speed, a coarse belt will remove metal with very fine control. For fine finishing, it is better to run at lower speeds so a VS motor is ideal. 

Burr King also recommends adequate HP and solid construction. Furthermore, they suggest using a contact wheel for optimum metal removal instead of a platen. 

Given these considerations, I think the KMG-type design is the best I've seen. You can change tool rests, platens, contact wheels and a VS motor will allow you to use multiple belt grits to suit your needs. 

I've been meaning to make one for myself for years now and I have a pretty clear idea of what I need. Like you, something else always seems to come up but it is pretty high on the list. Besides, we cannot let @Alan H , @Z2V and @ddickey and the other guys have all the fun!


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 8, 2018)

Join us mikey! You know you want to! And then we can have another reason to try to talk you into grinding lathe bits for everyone...


----------



## mikey (Jan 8, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Join us mikey! You know you want to! And then we can have another reason to try to talk you into grinding lathe bits for everyone...



Yeah, I forgot to add your name to the list of guys who are making me soooo jealous! I WANT a 2X72 but I NEED a DRO for my lathe and mill first, and that has to come after I recover from a $200K home project. In the meantime, I have a really good ass-kicking 2X42!


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 8, 2018)

I know how that can go. NEED a DRO for a lathe? I keep hearing people say they don't see why I would want one and you say that... Interesting... I'm planning to get one anyway, just because I like the idea, but interesting. 

Besides, I blame you for my grinder building. You went and educated us on HSS lathe tools, making me want to grind them. And my wood sander and bench grinder just weren't up to it. Your 2x42 is probably a good machine for this stuff though.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 8, 2018)

I ran a Bridgeport-Romi lathe last summer for a day. It had a DRO, what a treat that was. 
Really liking my grinder Mikey.


----------



## mikey (Jan 8, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> I know how that can go. NEED a DRO for a lathe? I keep hearing people say they don't see why I would want one and you say that... Interesting... I'm planning to get one anyway, just because I like the idea, but interesting.



I own an Emco Super 11CD, an Austrian lathe with very accurate imperial lead screws for the cross slide and compound. However, the Z-axis hand wheel is metric, a hair under 19mm per revolution. It is a major pain when I need to turn or bore to a precise depth. Hence, I need a DRO to keep what hair I have left on my head.



ttabbal said:


> Besides, I blame you for my grinder building. You went and educated us on HSS lathe tools, making me want to grind them. And my wood sander and bench grinder just weren't up to it. Your 2x42 is probably a good machine for this stuff though.



Yeah, @DHarris is blaming me, too, but I am mostly innocent, I tell you!



ddickey said:


> I ran a Bridgeport-Romi lathe last summer for a day. It had a DRO, what a treat that was.
> Really liking my grinder Mikey.



I'm liking your grinder, too, Duane, but I'll like it better when I have one of my own. Happy for you guys, to be honest, but it doesn't keep me from jonesing for one.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 8, 2018)

Im thinking belt drive so step pulleys are an option for some speed control. Will do some belt research.
Just spent the last couple of days putting a new 3 axis DRO on the mill and recycling the 2 axis one to the shaper. 
I have a DRO on the big lathe, 3 scales the compound and carriage are summed, wouldn't live without it but have never bothered or feel I need one on the Hardinge. The dials are deadly.

Greg


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a 2” x 48”, Australian sourced belt grinder, sold at the time by Jancy (mag drills), as aJancy RadiusMaster Ram 1000, 3600 fpm, 3 different contact rollers in a revolving set up, with a 1”, 1-1/2” and 2” diameter rollers. Is a vertical unit ,  that has about 20 different  adjustment angles and the ability to be transformed into a horizontal unit, in about 30 seconds.

I also have a Burr-King, 2” x 72”, and actually prefer the Jancy


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

I decided it needed some paint. Did some testing on keystock and it made the first edge for a thread tool in about 5 seconds of grinding. I'm going to have to slow it down when I get close to the lines if it's even half this fast on HSS. 

Could use a guard on the top to keep chunks of metal from flying at my face. I'll use a face shield as well. Maybe something to deflect sparks so they aren't hitting the garage wall as well. Or maybe take it outside. Needs something to keep it held down. It doesn't take much pressure on the work rest to tip it. 

Overall I'm very happy with the setup.


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 14, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> I decided it needed some paint. Did some testing on keystock and it made the first edge for a thread tool in about 5 seconds of grinding. I'm going to have to slow it down when I get close to the lines if it's even half this fast on HSS.
> 
> Could use a guard on the top to keep chunks of metal from flying at my face. I'll use a face shield as well. Maybe something to deflect sparks so they aren't hitting the garage wall as well. Or maybe take it outside. Needs something to keep it held down. It doesn't take much pressure on the work rest to tip it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks good T, like the paint scheme. Is your motor reversible?


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

I haven't tried, but the VFD does have the option. There's always swapping 2 wires as well. I haven't really thought about trying to run it backwards. Is there some reason you would want to?


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2018)

You mentioned metal pieces flying up in your face, sounds like the belt might be turning up and over instead of down and under.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

I see. Yeah, it's running down past the work rest. But chunks seem to follow the belt around. Some spray off the motor wheel, some the tracking wheel. Seems pretty common at the higher speeds. I don't have a tach on it, but if RPM follows frequency like I think it does, I was running about 5000 SFPM at the time with a 36 grit ceramic belt. 

I was using safety glasses, of course, but I think this deserves a shield.


----------



## mikey (Jan 14, 2018)

Hmmm, while some folks might have black heads on their faces, you'll have HSS-heads! Yeah, a shield might be a good idea ...


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep, most definitely your eyes deserve a face shield.
I picked this one up a couple months back, best face shield I’ve had!


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

Right now I'm "crappy mild steel", but hopefully HSS soon. I want more practice before I get the good stuff out. No rush since my lathe is just barely making it to PM. 

I might try knives too. Might be fun.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Yep, most definitely your eyes deserve a face shield.
> I picked this one up a couple months back, best face shield I’ve had!
> View attachment 254560




That looks nice! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2018)

Refresh my memory, which lathe are you getting from PM?


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Refresh my memory, which lathe are you getting from PM?



1127VF-LB.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2018)

Awesome, I know your anticipation. Your going to have fun with that!


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2018)

I have not got around to paint yet but I did finish the aluminum rollers, and started on knobs and handles. I still have two more handles to make then I might start thinking about paint.


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Awesome, I know your anticipation. Your going to have fun with that!



Yeah, very excited. I'm planning to make knobs and such when it gets gere.


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 15, 2018)

I started out building a 4x48 back in the 70's.  I now have 5 home made's.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Thought you might like to see my belt grinder



This is before I put the belt tensioner on.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Sep 15, 2018)

I use a Veil 1x42 .It's more of a kit . I put a 1/4hp Baldor and a reverse switch. I use it for shaping wood working chisels and plane irons. It works for tig welding  tungstens, too.  And the final hone with a leather belt.. Knives get away with being duller than those two tools, after all game flesh is much softer than wood. The thing is a belt runs much cooler than even white grinding wheels, very important with high carbon steel.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

That is a 550 Watt induction motor driving that belt.  It  is 12 mm by 230 mm.  Its primary use is tool grinding.  that vertical bar is 6" inches long and slides up and down to tension the belt.



This is looking from behind.


----------

